
JPlayer : HTML5 Audio & Video for jQuery - olalonde
http://www.jplayer.org/
======
nickbarnwell
We used JPlayer at the Facebook University Hackathon series this year, and
while it wasn't always a joy to work with it was far faster than rolling our
own. As others have said, super easy to reskin, handles cross-browser
compatibility fairly well; overall a great boon to anyone looking to quickly
get up and running with HTML5 a/v

------
giolobato
I used this to make a simple player for my personal audio portfolio website,
and it was super easy to use and reskin. I had trouble getting multiple tracks
to play, but I just started messing around with jQuery, so I think it was a
factor of that learning curve. Highly recommended. Once you get multiple songs
working you can make an interface for adding or removing them as well, I would
love to implement this as well. I guess the point of my long rambling post is
use it because it works and it is compatible and awesome. Edit: You can also
easily use the Soundcloud or Bandcamp api to stream your tracks directly to
your jPlayer, which is super useful.

------
fr0ggerz
As one of the developers of jPlayer - it's great to see this discussion. We're
a building up the motivation to create a new release and we'd be interested in
hearing any ideas the HN community has.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups&pli=1#!topic...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups&pli=1#!topic/jplayer/LuZk0MS9l1g)

(Comment here or in the group).

PS Little known fact - pandora.com uses jPlayer or at least it used to when I
last used a VPN to check it :)

------
igorgue
We use JPlayer here at Senzari (<http://senzari.com/>) and it's been a blast
to use, very easy to skin and supports fallbacks (HTML5, Flash) for every
supported file format.

My only issue with it is the progress bar integration with the flash player.

We reskinned and moved every single element of it:
<http://cl.ly/2s323p2a1a3D3I1f1H44>

------
albertzeyer
I have written a simple WebAudioPlayer around it. You give it an URL with some
MP3 directory listing, it loads that and plays them all in queue.

<https://github.com/albertz/WebAudioPlayer>

E.g.:
[http://albertz.github.com/WebAudioPlayer/#http://28c3.ex23.d...](http://albertz.github.com/WebAudioPlayer/#http://28c3.ex23.de/CCC/28C3/mp3-audio-
only/)

~~~
polshaw
Very neat.

What i don't understand- probably to do with the jPlayer- is that it seems to
know the length of the song before it has all loaded (because of the seekbar
lengths), yet it only increases the time string as the file is loaded.

------
dpeck
Just discovered a week or so ago and have been using on a little side project.
So far nothing but good things to say about JPlayer. Skins are easy to create,
it loads well, looks nice enough. Great for prototyping with if nothing else.

Though with all the good things about JPlayer, the codec issues and
incompatibilities amongst browsers, I cannot say the same for HTML5 video in
general.

~~~
swah
If you're prototyping with JPlayer, what is your final product gonna be in?

I was thinking about using on a project, that's why I'm asking.

------
pfarrell
I've used JPlayer for some personal projects (e.g.
<https://github.com/pfarrell/pshare3>). It's very easy to setup and use. I
haven't gone as far as creating my own skins, but since it's all jquery and
css, modifying existing ones is a no-brainer.

------
lupin-binb
I've used JPlayer as a cross-browser audio player in a small project
(<https://github.com/lpinca/binb>). The javascript APIs are very well made.

------
amurmann
Can anyone say how this compares to mediaelementjs? They seem to be very
similar. I liked mediaelement.js, but ran into massive problems when using it
in a colorbox under IE8.

------
paul7986
So what is the advantage in using this over say jwplayer? Don't we still need
to prepare the video in different formats to target various browsers?

------
bzalasky
This is a great solution for audio and video, I've used it on several
projects. The docs are top-notch as well.

------
polshaw
I know it isn't the typical use case but is there anything similar that (also)
supports flac? (or even wma?)

~~~
WiseWeasel
Are you planning on serving (or streaming with a lot of buffering) FLAC audio
on a public site? Why not re-encode and save everyone bandwidth?

~~~
polshaw
No, it would be for LAN use with a web-app.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Wouldn't that still potentially affect your LAN's performance? At >1Mbit per
stream, it seems they could add up fast. Even on a LAN, I'd want to minimize
traffic volumes where possible in most cases.

I'm just curious if this is a matter of convenience, wanting to avoid re-
encoding, or if the fidelity is actually critical, and these would be playing
back on studio monitor speakers for close scrutiny.

I guess if I were trying to play FLAC and WMA files from a local server, I
would typically mount the remote share and use native client-side software to
play them, which is typically a more pleasant user experience than browser-
based solutions.

~~~
polshaw
Yes, it is wanting to avoid encoding and the associated delay and/or disk
space. If I could re-encode and immediately stream with insignificant latency,
with a weak CPU, then that might be a reasonable option.

------
alexiswilliams
What are the shortcomings of using JPlayer?

I heard only positive reviews, and would love to get the flipside, if there's
any.

~~~
lb3
i have experienced some issues when using internet explorer 8. the ready event
of the player is not fired so you cant bind any media to it..

------
tempire
Does it read chapter titles via the track tag? I don't see it mentioned
anywhere.

------
mrjasonroy
Love this thing, I've used it on a bunch of projects. The javacript API is
great.

